# Medical Release SISIP LTD and VAC IRB



## FutureMP101 (14 Dec 2021)

Hey Everyone,

Ignore the username. Made it many years ago while I was in the process of OT to MP. 

I have an approved VAC Claim for PTSD (47%) which is related to my service in Afghanistan/Iraq.  This injury occurred while serving in the RegF. I hid my injury during my RegF service so I could release and begin work at the civilian police agency I was hired with. I decided to stay in the reserves and transferred to the primary reserve. As things got really bad for me after releasing from the Regf, I decided to seek treatment from an OSI Clinic and received the above diagnosis. I suspected for years I had PTSD but just tried to tough it out unsuccessfully.  Fast forward a few years and I have left my job as a civi police officer due to my symptoms becoming too severe. 

I am in the process of releasing from the reserves and have been informed I will likely be medically released. My file is with DMILC and I am awaiting their response. I plan on waving disclosure as I have 0 desire for any retention and it is in my mental health's best interest to leave the military completely and as soon as possible so I can begin treatment in the Rehab program and hopefully eventually Voc Rehab as well. 

Here is where my question lies. I have applied for the Rehab program with VAC along with the Income Replacement Benefit. After reading through VAC policy, I have came to the understanding that the IRB will be paid at my rank on release from the RegF which was Sergeant. I was bumped down to MCpl in the reserves as I was acting lacking in the RegF. I have spoke with SISIP who informed me I would receive LTD as a reservist as this is my final release. This amount to my understanding is $2700.00 which is substantially less than my RegF salary and my salary I was receiving from my civilian job. 

After the above long drawn out explanation of my situation, my question is, will the VAC IRB top me up to the %90 of my salary ( RegF Salary) or am I going to get screwed with the Class A CAF LTD benefit which is less than half of what I was receiving per month while in the RegF. I would like to think I'm going to get topped up as my injury occurred during my RegF service and I am now unable to work because of it but after many years in the military, I have come to expect the worst with these kinds of things. Thanks for any input and experiences shared. 

Cheers


----------



## meni0n (18 Dec 2021)

Here is the policy document



			https://www.veterans.gc.ca/pdf/about-vac/legislation-policies/policies/doc2829-income-replacement-benefit-01042019-01-eng.pdf
		


Para 62(a)

62. For a Veteran whose final release was from the Reserve Force, the Departmental decision maker will consider the class of service at the time that the event, resulting in the physical or mental health problem for which the Veteran has been approved for IRB, occurred. a. If the event occurred during Regular Force Service, the monthly military salary at the time of release from that service will be used to determine the imputed income for a month.

a. If the event occurred during Regular Force Service, the monthly military salary at the time of release from that service will be used to determine the imputed income for a month.

I would call VAC and see if you can get on the VAC Rehab and IRB since SISIP is refusing to properly pay you.


----------

